# Beaver Tail Strike - Many For Sale



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

I have to ask since I have seen 3 come up for sale over the last 2 weeks, but is there anything wrong with these. I think most of them are 2014s. Are they just not what everyone expected or is it because BT came out with the Elite shortly after which is basically the same as the Strike but better.

I might be in the market for one which is great for me but now I am wondering.


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

This has been discussed in great detail in another thread on here. I owned one, would NEVER own one again.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks BD I think I found it
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1422293165/0


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> Thanks BD I think I found it
> http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1422293165/0


Disregard the raging douche in that thread, other then that there is some good info.


----------



## BadKnotGuy (Jul 8, 2012)

I just read the whole thing..... I wish I could get that 15 minutes of my life back . We are super fortunate to have first world problems.


----------



## kpyurewitch (Apr 3, 2014)

I think if you look at all the boats for sale on every website you will see 2014s of every make for sale with low hours. When a few pop up on microskiff it doesn't mean that the skiff is a bad boat or ill designed. I have one and can say it's a mighty fine machine for what I do in the Everglades. Not as niche as some boats which can help or hurt in to really specific fisherman. So no I don't think there is something wrong with them and I WOULD purchase again. If I had the money if one of every skiff though! I was just out of marathon today and ran comfortably out in the bay as well as the inside of the reef line in the Atlantic. Check the weather.


----------



## Bonefishbob1 (Jan 23, 2014)

I own one and have had it for just over a year.
Overall a great boat, handles the water great and I could not ask for better in that regard. The fit and finish is OK I guess that's why its half the cost of a Hellsbay. Maybe I expect too much


----------



## judofish (Aug 29, 2013)

I own a BT Strike and have a Strike reluctantly up for sale. The boat handles chop great, poles effortlessly and catches fish. The only reason that mine is listed is to buy another, larger BT. I have a family of four and the Strike isn't the most ideal platform for that kind of crowd. Even though, it only happens a few times per year, I would like to have a vessel that can accommodate the whole family. I can only afford one boat - I wish I had the garage space and the wallet for two.


----------



## Two Hooks (Nov 18, 2014)

People might have thought it was going to be something its not. Like a Hell's Bay or a Maverick. If your going to throw a name out that has shown up a lot on the sales board Shadowcast has got to be up there too. 

Should also add that I own a Strike and like it. If you have any specific questions I would be happy to answer them if I can.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> I own a BT Strike and have a Strike reluctantly up for sale.  The boat handles chop great, *poles effortlessly* and catches fish.  The only reason that mine is listed is to buy another, larger BT.  I have a family of four and the Strike isn't the most ideal platform for that kind of crowd. Even though, it only happens a few times per year, I would like to have a vessel that can accommodate the whole family. I can only afford one boat - I wish I had the garage space and the wallet for two.


If by poles effortlessly you mean "poles like a 200' trash barge" then yes.


----------



## judofish (Aug 29, 2013)

WOW Mattyvac: It poles effortlessly to me - everything is subjective and I've poled and owned many skiffs but I've never poled a 200' trash barge.


----------



## crisslackwater (Nov 1, 2014)

KCook,

Ignore the dickhead behind the curtain.


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> WOW Mattyvac: It poles effortlessly to me - everything is subjective and I've poled and owned many skiffs but I've never poled a 200' trash barge.


Although his delivery was a tad dramatic, I would tend to agree that ease of poling is not one of the Strike's strong suites. I have owned one and compared to my 18 Waterman, it is night and day. 

Everything is a trade off in small skiffs.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Poling ease is relative to what you have poled before. My SilverKing 16 seems to pole easy to me based on my past boats. I haven't poled a waterman yet.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> WOW Mattyvac: It poles effortlessly to me - everything is subjective and I've poled and owned many skiffs but I've never poled a 200' trash barge.


The BT strike is one of the hardest to pole skiffs I have been on in recent memory. The only upside to the way it poles is that the sheer weight of the hull and cap keeps the momentum going when you really lay into it.

I've poled a 16 waterman, HPX-17, whipray 16, Devilray 15, Ankona Copperhead, spear boatworks lo tide guide, and BT strike all within the same year and the strike was by far the worst on the pole as far as 'ease of poling'.

And yes- I go to the gym frequently.

There are some things the strike does well, but the finish, rigging, and performance on the pole leave some to be desired.



> KCook,
> 
> Ignore the dickhead behind the curtain.


I don't own any curtains...and I have a normally shaped head from what I've been told. :'(


----------



## kpyurewitch (Apr 3, 2014)

Of the skiffs you listed the strike better be the hardest to pole. Aside from the hpx 17 and with that I think it poles better than the T. I also think the fit and finish is nice on all those skiffs but I also don't like boats without floors and stringers. And again all these boats serve the same purpose and that's to catch fish. And I'm sure if you know what you're doing they will all catch you fish and in style.


----------



## crisslackwater (Nov 1, 2014)

Matty,

A reference to the film classic, The Wizard of Oz.

Your comment was insensitive and classless. It did not lend any insight to the conversation. While it was your opinion, there are more intelligent ways to express them. 

My comment was also in poor taste and I apologize to you and the forum.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

> I have to ask since I have seen 3 come up for sale over the last 2 weeks, but is there anything wrong with these. I think most of them are 2014s. Are they just not what everyone expected or is it because BT came out with the Elite shortly after which is basically the same as the Strike but better.
> 
> I might be in the market for one which is great for me but now I am wondering.


There is nothing wrong with the Strike. In fact, it has been BT's best selling skiff for most of the three years it's been in production. They are currently delivering at least one per week in addition to the six other hulls they build. If you follow BT on Instagram or Facebook you'll see this for yourself. All of the guides currently running Strikes are former owners of HBs, Mavs, ECs, or other high end skiffs, so that says a lot.

As far as how it poles, I'm 47 years old and have poled over a dozen different Strikes all day without breathing hard. It's as effortless as any other 17' technical skiff. And yes, in 20 years of full time guiding I've poled everything else, too.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I disagree, it wasn't effortless to pole. In fact it was a pain in the ass to get moving. Not a bad boat by any means. It has versatility and it is relatively skinny, but if I was looking for something to pole miles on end I would look elsewhere. If I was looking for something skinny that could handle other things it would be in the mix.


----------



## flynfish91 (Jun 16, 2012)

I think if you look for any brand you will find relatively new ones for sale, I don't think it means there is any major issue just that some guys like to buy and sell boats.  I looked at some BT Micros but honestly I have to say the fit and finish just isn't there yet.  I think when you are spending tens of thousands of dollars on a skiff you want things right and that's why HB and Maverick have such loyal followings, you get what you pay for.


----------

